# Professional Retriever Trainers Association



## justme (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone know which of the Fuller's property the Qual will be held? Thanks


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Qual at the 345


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Or #4 on entry express. Derby, qual, and open there.


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Qual to the Water Blind 3,4,8-13,15-17,20,21,23,25,30,31,34,35


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Qual to watermarks. 3,9,11,12,25,34 Open will prob go into tomorrow morning.


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Open done for the day.....I think 8 to run in the morning to finish the 1st. Qual water marks in the morning as well


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Open to Land blind. 1,4,9-16,18-23,26,28,31-34,38-43,50,51,59,60,64,67,69-71


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Qual results
1st 25
2nd. 34
3rd. 11
4th 9
RJ. 3


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking for call backs on Derby....Thank you


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Open to water blind. 9,11,13,14,20,21,22,31,33,34,38,43,59,60,69


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Will try to get derby info. Two series complete today


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

AM callbacks?


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

AM to water blind. 4,7,11,16,18,20,22,23,27,28,29,38,43,44,45,47,52,54,55,57,60,67,68


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur rotation 54.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Derby callbacks to third: 1 2 4 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 16 17 18 21 22 23 24 25 26 (20 dogs back).


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Any Open info? Did they finish? if so call backs? Daylight saving starts at midnight.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open 4th series starts this morning, didn't get callbacks, sorry


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Derby to 4th. 4,7,9-14,18,22-25


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Clayton Taylor of Muddypaw Retrievers gave me the best birthday present today - a first place derby finish with my Gracie x Ali dog Hattie! Clayton placed 1st and 2nd and Jammed with Hattie's littermate Gigi ! 
Thank you Clayton and Congratulations for a great weekend !


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the results of the Derby?


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

jollydog said:


> Clayton Taylor of Muddypaw Retrievers gave me the best birthday present today - a first place derby finish with my Gracie x Ali dog Hattie! Clayton placed 1st and 2nd and Jammed with Hattie's littermate Gigi !
> Thank you Clayton and Congratulations for a great weekend !


Happy BIRTHDAY!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent news! Congratulations to Clayton and Sylvia. It was just a matter of time. Now sis needs to get her one.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Slider and Lauren H win the Amateur..two wins on consecutive weekends,that qualifies Slider for the 2015 National Amateur... They're BACK 

Lanse also finished the Amateur and received an RJam with Lee...which normally isnt big news, except for the fact that Lee has only one functional eye and no tail (both lost at birth)...most people would have given up on the dog at birth, but then Lanse isnt most people, and Lee is one special dog that has overcome his physical limitations and has been able to compete in an AA stake. He is probably a better marker with one eye than many dogs with two;-)


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats to all who placed


----------

